# Bit!



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 9, 2015)

Too disturbing for the bite report forum! More sensitive readers may want to go to another thread. Graphic photo follows this report.

I was taking some measurements. I arrived to my A. genic 'sling and picked up its delicup to remove the lid. Yikes! I felt something penetrate my middle finger. Cursing myself for leaving a sharp edge on a vent hole, I put the cup down and looked at my finger. It was not a cut, but a bite! I had not looked to see where she was at when I picked up the cup and apparently she was getting a bit of fresh air by way of a vent hole, the very one I had placed the finger over. She probably was hanging from it by her fangs. Naturally I was more worried that i may have damaged her fangs, but she obviously had no problem sinking them into me! So that's how it happened. now for the aftermath...

Two cavernous puncture wounds, gushing my lifeblood!  I glanced at the cup to see Gillian scurrying -nay, lumbering - across the substrate, venom and ichor and blood dropping from her formidable fangs, the type of stilettos you would expect to see protruding from a dangerous 1.5 inch 'sling. I hastily applied a tourniquet to staunch the enormous puncture wounds before I became faint from blood loss and waited for her venom, by now coursing through my veins, to take me into sweet oblivion.

Let this tale of terror underline one rule. Always expect the unexpected when it comes to tarantulas! Even 'slings.

Pain rating-.05
Pride injured -100%

Prior to applying a tourniquette. Please try to contol you nausea and view this in a scientific manner!

Reactions: Like 28 | Informative 1 | Funny 26 | Helpful 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 9, 2015)

You do know that one will come back at you for the next months over and over again, right? 

Hilarious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 9, 2015)

The ladder system could have prevented this whole thing.  Who starts with a genic? 
But I can't get angry over this -- I'm just so thankful you're alive that I don't have it in me to fuss at your recklessness.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## The Snark (Aug 9, 2015)

This should be a poll. I'll give it a DQ (Drama Queen) of 9.2  :giggle: :}

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 9, 2015)

Drama Queen?!? Did you LOOK at the photo? I was hemorrhaging there! My system is awash with toxins! And I think I have a hangnail. Why does everything have to happen to me?!?:cryrama Queen, indeed!

And Re: the ladder system. What would have happened if I had posted "Am I ready for a geniculata?' Cries of "Newbie!" and derision heaped upon me! So technically, this is all you people's fault!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 9, 2015)

Add the poll.

Drama Queen
Drama King
Drama Clown
Undecided

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 9, 2015)

I await for the inevitable "Now tarantulas will be banned, because this will probably go viral!" comments.

---------- Post added 08-09-2015 at 09:45 PM ----------

'Undecided' encompasses "Brave, virile, Stud-muffin tarantula wrangler", right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dredrickt (Aug 9, 2015)

Quite frankly I'm surprised you're even still alive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 9, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> 'Undecided' encompasses "Brave, virile, Stud-muffin tarantula wrangler", right?


Is that similar to possum caught in headlights?

(humming: The itsy bitsy spider climbed up the deli up....)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry but I have to send this in to my local news. You obviously are harboring dangerous bugs and are putting everyone in danger. This is also a brown recluse bite as opposed to whatever an acthoscuuria geniculta is. Brown recluse leave two noticeable bite marks so they are easy to tell. I am getting your poisonous animals banned!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 3


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 9, 2015)

What is a genic doing in your hands????? You've got some reading to do, young man. You should've used the ladder system, it would have prevented this and prepared you for the monster T in your possession!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 9, 2015)

I smell a ra...opossum!! Probably an attention whore and let himself be bit. 
just to start this thread.:sarcasm::sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 9, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I am sorry but I have to send this in to my local news. You obviously are harboring dangerous bugs and are putting everyone in danger. This is also a brown recluse bite as opposed to whatever an acthoscuuria geniculta is. Brown recluse leave two noticeable bite marks so they are easy to tell. I am getting your poisonous animals banned!


Agreed.  Send it to Fox.  Think of the children.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 9, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I am sorry but I have to send this in to my local news. You obviously are harboring dangerous bugs and are putting everyone in danger. This is also a brown recluse bite as opposed to whatever an acthoscuuria geniculta is. Brown recluse leave two noticeable bite marks so they are easy to tell. I am getting your poisonous animals banned!


Don't forget to mention that by tomorrow this time his finger, oh what do I say: His hand will have fallen off probably. Worst case his arm needs to be amputated because of the spreading infection from the bite! Tim, all the best - oh hey and please don't forget to put us into your last will! Someone needs to take care of that little rascal there...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Agreed.  Send it to Fox.  Think of the children.


Fox is the only place I'd consider sending it to, they always pass out the best information. I hope none of his demons get out, they are probably exotic and are gonna infest the country!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (Aug 9, 2015)

The problem as I read it is 'How did you get bit?" Oh, my T was airing out his fangs and I stuck my finger on them. 

This isn't one I'd be willing to let on to, say, my grand kids. Sort of like "The second time I accidentally shot myself.."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey, she BIT me, I didn't impale myself on them!  probably would have been physically impossible.

I say that she was mad because i took the dirt from her water source earlier in the day and heard opportunity knock!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 10, 2015)

Your lucky to have survived, but in retrospect you should have started with a pokie, or some Asian or Australian T before getting such an advanced T

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 10, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Hey, she BIT me, I didn't impale myself on them!  probably would have been physically impossible.
> 
> I say that she was mad because i took the dirt from her water source earlier in the day and heard opportunity knock!


Likely story pfff, and now your depriving your poor defenseless  T of its needed nutritional additives in its water dish shame shame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 10, 2015)

Defenseless t? Did you see all of the blood? Though she DOES seem to desire vitamin D(irt) and won't say no to supplemental vitamin (T)im apparently.

And yet, disregarding my rendered flesh and the fact that I had nearly a nanolitre -that's around a billionth of a liter, you know - of deadly venom injected into me, I dutifully come here to report this...this maiming as a cautionary tale because I don't want any of you to suffer like I have, and this is the thanks I get! Sheesh!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 10, 2015)

I have something else to add. This was not a 1.5 inch spider, as you can see it is easily approaching TWO inches That's right, nearly two inches of gut-crunching, deli-cup death! I'm pretty sure any of you would have collapsed at the mere sight of such ferocity! And yet, as an expert accustomed to putting myself in the way of such danger, I stoically shrugged it off after only several hours of writhing in pain and losing blood unlike I have not lost since that really nasty mosquito bite I had last Memorial day. That was a close call, but it does not compare to this near-tragedy!


Just look at the size of the thing and then tell me you would not have soiled your armor!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 10, 2015)

side note: you measure funny  you must be blind no wonder you was bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 10, 2015)

That's a nasty little bite from a little spider. Be thankful it was not a Poecilotheria ornata.

---------- Post added 08-10-2015 at 09:04 AM ----------

Whats with the hostility people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (Aug 10, 2015)

Real talk though, that spider is really freakin' cute.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 10, 2015)

Thistles said:


> Real talk though, that spider is really freakin' cute.


 She's a monstrous cutie.


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 10, 2015)

jose said:


> Whats with the hostility people?


Although its unfortunate that Tim got tagged He is making fun of the situation from the start,
 after all he is 





> I am......Tim De la Lengüeta De Plata, Chief Nonsense Monger of the Watering Hole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 10, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Although its unfortunate that Tim got tagged He is making fun of the situation from the start,
> after all he is


Awe someone quoted the cheif of nonsence before me.. I was waiting for him to comment once more to make it fun


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 10, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> side note: you measure funny  you must be blind no wonder you was bit


Doh, I just caught that I went with the second leg rather than the first. Obviously I was still delirious from the effects of the venom. Also notice he time that I had made the measurement and posted it. It was very late, or early depending on your point of view... I'll correct it!


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 10, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> . Also notice he time that I had made the measurement and posted it.


Only number i see is 196 thats not a time


----------



## horanjp (Aug 10, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Just look at the size of the thing and then tell me you would not have soiled your armor!


That picture just put the fear of ___ into my pants, thank goodness you survived. I've seen those things eat water dishes whole and come back for more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 10, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Hey, she BIT me, I didn't impale myself on them!  probably would have been physically impossible.


I have never been bitten by any T, but I am ashamed to say that I have, indeed, managed to poke myself in the finger on a fang from a Chilobrachys molt. Not my proudest moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 10, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Only number i see is 196 thats not a time


I meant the time of the post. the 1.96 was the measurement. And if you go back and look at the revised shot, you will note that she is actually 2.34! That's OVER 2 inches of bloodthirsty arachnid there!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 10, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Although its unfortunate that Tim got tagged He is making fun of the situation from the start,
> after all he is


 I know my comment was meant sarcastically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 10, 2015)

How can anybody be sarcastic during a tragic crisis? I still may not be out of the woods yet. Because, after falling into a fitful sleep, my finger wracked with relentless, burning agony, I dreamed I was running through the forest. But something was different about me. I was a spider! I awoke with a start this morning. But, my clothes were shredded and next my bed was a pile of dead flies and roaches. No mealworms, though. Too high in fat. It was then I remembered that the A. genic had been "brown-boxed", smuggled from Europe. But not just Europe, from but Transylvania, in Romania. I think I may be a were-wolf spider! How embarrassing! Just my luck, I couldn't be a were-geniculata (the best species of were-spider, in existence due to the contrast of the black and white, the size, and the feeding response), I could handle becoming an OBT (Orange Bitey Tim), but a wolf spider? That's even a step below a dwarf species! I have to go, I have this inexplicable urge to go fill the bathtub with dirt. Maybe bury it altogether.

Or maybe the whole thing was just a hallucination brought on by the multiple baby aspirins that I took to alleviate my agonizing pain. It took three!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 11, 2015)

TownesVanZandt said:


> I have never been bitten by any T, but I am ashamed to say that I have, indeed, managed to poke myself in the finger on a fang from a Chilobrachys molt. Not my proudest moment


:laugh::laugh::laugh: *evilgrin*



Tim Benzedrine said:


> How can anybody be sarcastic during a tragic crisis? I still may not be out of the woods yet. Because, after falling into a fitful sleep, my finger wracked with relentless, burning agony, I dreamed I was running through the forest. But something was different about me. I was a spider! I awoke with a start this morning. But, my clothes were shredded and next my bed was a pile of dead flies and roaches. No mealworms, though. Too high in fat. It was then I remembered that the A. genic had been "brown-boxed", smuggled from Europe. But not just Europe, from but Transylvania, in Romania. I think I may be a were-wolf spider! How embarrassing! Just my luck, I couldn't be a were-geniculata (the best species of were-spider, in existence due to the contrast of the black and white, the size, and the feeding response), I could handle becoming an OBT (Orange Bitey Tim), but a wolf spider? That's even a step below a dwarf species! I have to go, I have this inexplicable urge to go fill the bathtub with dirt. Maybe bury it altogether.
> 
> Or maybe the whole thing was just a hallucination brought on by the multiple baby aspirins that I took to alleviate my agonizing pain. It took three!


We will take good care of...whatever spiders are left in your..."den", I guess? It's not unheard of that after taking a dump in the bathtub, filling it with dirt, then ripping it out and burying it altogether, a spider can sit there cleaning their fangs after a, well, tasty meal. Just keep in mind to let some of your former townspeople (now FoLs - Food-on-legs) live so they can reproduce. Would be a shame if you'd starve to death before a taxonomist can write a paper about the whole ordeal....


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 11, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> How can anybody be sarcastic during a tragic crisis? I still may not be out of the woods yet. Because, after falling into a fitful sleep, my finger wracked with relentless, burning agony, I dreamed I was running through the forest. But something was different about me. I was a spider! I awoke with a start this morning. But, my clothes were shredded and next my bed was a pile of dead flies and roaches. No mealworms, though. Too high in fat. It was then I remembered that the A. genic had been "brown-boxed", smuggled from Europe. But not just Europe, from but Transylvania, in Romania. I think I may be a were-wolf spider! How embarrassing! Just my luck, I couldn't be a were-geniculata (the best species of were-spider, in existence due to the contrast of the black and white, the size, and the feeding response), I could handle becoming an OBT (Orange Bitey Tim), but a wolf spider? That's even a step below a dwarf species! I have to go, I have this inexplicable urge to go fill the bathtub with dirt. Maybe bury it altogether.
> 
> Or maybe the whole thing was just a hallucination brought on by the multiple baby aspirins that I took to alleviate my agonizing pain. It took three!


 Tim, you're scaring me. I can't look at A. geniculata the way I use too anymore.

After your ordeal, dilemma etc. I can't ever own another Transylvania blood sucking Romania tarantula. Could be possible that the Europeans invented a new secret weapon to kill everyone in the U.S. hobby? Are you the beginning of this new outbreak? 

You're freaking me out! Stop! The horror! I can't stand it anymore!

Like someone mentioned  before on a earlier post, before you pass to the other side, do your last will and testament and include me in your will for me to take care of your blood Transylvania blood sucking Romanian tarantula, and I will send her back to the Europeans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay, but can you provide the proper documentation that allows you to traffic the species?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 11, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Okay, but can you provide the proper documentation that allows you to traffic the species?


 Well if your Transylvania blood sucking Romanian tarantula entered the U.S. illegally brown boxed, she can be transported back illegally brown boxed.

Or a better way to transport her back to Europe is, I can get Paul Becker to ship your blood thirsty arachnid.


----------



## Thistles (Aug 11, 2015)

jose said:


> ...I can get Paul Becker to ship your blood thirsty arachnid.


 Oh snap. Just when I thought that was blowing over.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 11, 2015)

LOL! I actually did not have that incident specifically in mind, but it was a funny response!  But in the interest of keeping this thread open so others may learn from it and not suffer the same debilitating crisis as I, we'll stay away from it. I mean, this thread may prevent many people from being attacked by a dangerous spider, so it would be a shame to have it locked down. Lives could be saved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 11, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> LOL! I actually did not have that incident specifically in mind, but it was a funny response!  But in the interest of keeping this thread open so others may learn from it and not suffer the same debilitating crisis as I, we'll stay away from it. I mean, this thread may prevent many people from being attacked by a dangerous spider, so it would be a shame to have it locked down. Lives could be saved!


 On a serious side of this topic. Your spider is a nasty little chupacabra, be careful as she grows up. Once she has a taste of human blood she will not hesitate to have that tasting feeling in her fangs again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 12, 2015)

It probably won't be long. Until she is rehoused, I am bound to forget and move the container without checking her whereabouts again! 

Rehousing will probably be within the next couple moults, though. Maybe sooner, as I imagine I am very nutritious.

You know, I don't positively KNOW that it was the circumstance I described. The possibility exists that she saw my flesh pressing into the ventilation hole and attacked. After all, the species sees any sort of movement as food. In this case "finger food'.
I doubt that was the case, but that makes for a slightly better story. As if the ripped flesh, river of blood, excruciating pain and venom were not enough.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 13, 2015)

Glad you're ok, looks liked narrowly escaped the jaws of death!!  What would we do without you?!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 13, 2015)

Have time to read more interesting and informative? Have a party celebrating my departure and wait for the experts to return once word got around that I was an ex-possum?

Of course, the REAL party would be wherever the mods and admins hang out. We are talking champagne and caviar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 10, 2017)

She tried to go for a sequel today. Got the tongs, but she didn't get me. Good thing too, as nasty and as agonizing as that first bite was, this one would have been worse.

She gave me a parting kick of hairs as I replaced the lid, too. But my lightening-fast possum reflexes prevented her from imparting that misery on me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 11, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> She tried to go for a sequel today. Got the tongs, but she didn't get me. Good thing too, as nasty and as agonizing as that first bite was, this one would have been worse.
> 
> She gave me a parting kick of hairs as I replaced the lid, too. But my lightening-fast possum reflexes prevented her from imparting that misery on me.
> 
> View attachment 248621


Same specimen? Repeat offender huh so glad you were quick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 11, 2017)

Yup, same delinquent spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 11, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> She tried to go for a sequel today. Got the tongs, but she didn't get me. Good thing too, as nasty and as agonizing as that first bite was, this one would have been worse.
> 
> She gave me a parting kick of hairs as I replaced the lid, too. But my lightening-fast possum reflexes prevented her from imparting that misery on me.
> 
> View attachment 248621


That first incident was a couple of years ago now, I'm sure in that time your amazing possum reaction time has multiplied numerous times, haha - genics never change, mines did the exact same as yours did in your first incident, albeit without the puncture wounds, it was climbing the side of the enclosure, I attempted to usher it down with my trusty paintbrush and within milliseconds it had rampaged up my brush, biting it all the way, I managed to place the brush down into the enclosure, I returned with a roach, bam - took the roach, so I think to myself - "good time to fill the water dish" haha it attacked the water as well, it scurried to the outside of the enclosure, I then used the trusty brush to coax it back into the enclosure, fortunately it did go into the enclosure, all this with the roach still in its fangs, of course, definitely unexpected that's for sure!


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 11, 2017)

Stop letting the children bite you for attention you hypochondriac.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WoofSpider (Aug 11, 2017)

The mantra of A. genics:

This is food.
That is food.
Everything is food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Venomgland (Aug 11, 2017)

Let this be known that this happens with venomous snakes too. They can bite through those little holes on the deli cups at shows. Keep your fingers away from the holes.


----------



## Leila (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, this was a fun read.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow, im glad this reappeared. Great reading, and im certainly glad i saw it before i made the same mistake wit my little one inch genic . Who knows what could have happened!

On a serious note, she is getting rather rowdy. Ive gotta drop a mealworm through a hole for her before i can take the lid off without her racing edge to edge. May rehouse her SOONER rather than later...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 11, 2017)

LMAO!! The horror!!  Will definitly have to get one of these in the future ahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Bitten = error on the keeper part so old good Nelson ™ and nothing else

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 11, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Yup, same delinquent spider.


She must have liked what she tasted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kendricks (Aug 11, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Graphic photo follows this report.


I was a paramedic. I have seen...things.
But Jesus, this is really disturbing.

Glad you made it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kendricks (Aug 11, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> Keep your fingers away from the holes.


Now where did I hear that before... _oh, right._

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 11, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Stop letting the children bite you for attention you hypochondriac.



Maybe with their mother's guidance they wouldn't have turned into delinquents. But no, I was left alone with nothing but the cactus couch and five mouths to feed, and they all began straying from the path. Well, except for Geronimo, but he's "special".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 11, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> She must have liked what she tasted


Scary and sobering.  I know it cost Tim $22,050 bucks for a triple wall enclosure with outer chambers plus dual security locks -- the kind of locks that require 2 people to unlock --one with a key -- one with the code.

It's really frightening when they develop a taste for human flesh.

Other than these security lock-up systems -- not much more can be done if genics bite again... except to ship them to uninhabited islands to live out their lives.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 11, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Maybe with their mother's guidance they wouldn't have turned into delinquents. But no, I was left alone with nothing but the cactus couch and five mouths to feed, and they all began straying from the path. Well, except for Geronimo, but he's "special".


Maybe they just see what a sassy mouth their father uses with their mother and wonder why they have to respect her if he doesn't. 

If maybes and buts were candies and nuts, then every day would be Erntedankfest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, YOU explain to Geronimo why he hasn't had a mother to comfort him when the others call him "Helmet-Head". You know how hard those juvenile moults are. In fairness, my hoping "he" turns out to be a "she" probably hasn't done a lot for his/her psyche, so my painting his/her helmet pink probably hasn't raised the others's respect much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 11, 2017)

Maybe you should explain to him why he needs a helmet in the first place....


----------



## Socfroggy (Aug 11, 2017)

RIP @Tim Benzedrine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 13, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Maybe you should explain to him why he needs a helmet in the first place....


That may only serve to traumatize him further.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Aug 13, 2017)

I guess bound to happen eventually no matter how hard we try to prevent things like this. Luck your not allergic.
Keep and eye on it for infection for a couple of days. Polysporin might be a good idea too.  
I am a nurse so not much really grosses me out.lol.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I'll be fine, this was two years ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 14, 2017)

This thread was soooo funny. Laughed so hard I almost embarrassed myself:wideyed:.  Luckily the dogs were waiting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Well sure, it's funny to you. Because you did not suffer the agony that I had to go through. It was indescribable, didn't you read my description?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm surprised you don't experience recurring complications from such a powerful envenomation; constant pain, difficultly breathing, night terrors, and the like. So glad to hear you survived such a dreadful ordeal though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 15, 2017)

It was horrifying to relive, but if it spares just one person from suffering as I did, it will have been worth it. I fully expect to see an entire chapter dedicated to the incident appearing in the next "Tarantula keeper's Guide".

Say, have I ever told y'all about the time I was severely mauled by a springtail...?  They make pretty good cage-cleaners, but I can tell you this- don't let your guard down! And start with isopods before advancing to springtails. Isopods lack the speed and are unable to jump upwards of a quarter-inch without warning. I literally cringe when I see a beginner say they are thinking about plunging straight into using springtails.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 15, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> It was horrifying to relive, but if it spares just one person from suffering as I did, it will have been worth it. I fully expect to see an entire chapter dedicated to the incident appearing in the next "Tarantula keeper's Guide".
> 
> Say, have I ever told y'all about the time I was severely mauled by a springtail...?  They make pretty good cage-cleaners, but I can tell you this- don't let your guard down! And start with isopods before advancing to springtails. Isopods lack the speed and are unable to jump upwards of a quarter-inch without warning. I literally cringe when I see a beginner say they are thinking about plunging straight into using springtails.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Aug 15, 2017)

@Tim Benzedrine, you sir are a great read!! Love thee way you tell your stories. Super fun!!! I enjoyed this thread so much. Sorry for your pain. You're lucky you didn't loose a hand with that little terror.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 15, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be fine, this was two years ago.


I guess fine is a relative term now. 

Glad you survived the great brush with death.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Of course. I meant _physically_ fine.

But, I'm happy to have allowed you all a bit of schadenfreude along with giggles at the recounting of my tragedy. I really just resurrected the thread again to show the monster as she is now. This will re-awaken the nightmares that I suffered through for months and months after the attack, but if it was entertaining, it was worth it. Plus, I'm working on a script for the movie based on the harrowing experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## scott308 (Aug 17, 2017)

I was scarred after reading the details of the chilling attack when it happened. Having revisited the coldblooded attempt on your life, I probably will be unable to sleep at night until I undergo grief and trauma counseling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 19, 2017)

scott308 said:


> I was scarred after reading the details of the chilling attack when it happened. Having revisited the coldblooded attempt on your life, I probably will be unable to sleep at night until I undergo grief and trauma counseling.


I know. Me, too.  I was so shaken by the pain and blood and gore. The pathos of a young man betrayed by a cherished pet. 
O the madness!  O the humanity!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CyberSkully (Jul 21, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Too disturbing for the bite report forum! More sensitive readers may want to go to another thread. Graphic photo follows this report.
> 
> I was taking some measurements. I arrived to my A. genic 'sling and picked up its delicup to remove the lid. Yikes! I felt something penetrate my middle finger. Cursing myself for leaving a sharp edge on a vent hole, I put the cup down and looked at my finger. It was not a cut, but a bite! I had not looked to see where she was at when I picked up the cup and apparently she was getting a bit of fresh air by way of a vent hole, the very one I had placed the finger over. She probably was hanging from it by her fangs. Naturally I was more worried that i may have damaged her fangs, but she obviously had no problem sinking them into me! So that's how it happened. now for the aftermath...
> 
> ...


How big was the sling?  and all y'all are too funny...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 21, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Defenseless t? Did you see all of the blood? Though she DOES seem to desire vitamin D(irt) and won't say no to supplemental vitamin (T)im apparently.
> 
> And yet, disregarding my rendered flesh and the fact that I had nearly a nanolitre -that's around a billionth of a liter, you know - of deadly venom injected into me, I dutifully come here to report this...this maiming as a cautionary tale because I don't want any of you to suffer like I have, and this is the thanks I get! Sheesh![/QUOTE
> .


Don’t go playing toss the fat tail scorpion, or deadly venom roulette.
I had thumb cramps for like 2-4 days afterwards of a T bite once


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 21, 2018)

CyberSkully said:


> How big was the sling?  and all y'all are too funny...


It was Baby Huey size, large and the fangs, oh gawd I can't tell you!  You're too young!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 21, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> It was horrifying to relive, but if it spares just one person from suffering as I did, it will have been worth it. I fully expect to see an entire chapter dedicated to the incident appearing in the next "Tarantula keeper's Guide".
> 
> Say, have I ever told y'all about the time I was severely mauled by a springtail...?  They make pretty good cage-cleaners, but I can tell you this- don't let your guard down! And start with isopods before advancing to springtails. Isopods lack the speed and are unable to jump upwards of a quarter-inch without warning. I literally cringe when I see a beginner say they are thinking about plunging straight into using springtails.


Don’t go pinch grabbing A anax , I tried to do it after seeing rob c somehow pinch grabbed a Lp. My Lp would bite or hair me.
A anax was victorious it happily bite me and laughed!!!??!! It’s not funny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jul 22, 2018)

You should only keep OW's - they are much less likely to accidentally bite you....emphasis on accidentally.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Razzledazzy (Jul 22, 2018)

Everytime this thread gets necro-ed I laugh at it all over again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 22, 2018)

Well, "she" turned out to be a "he". Which makes it somehow less humiliating. I was bitten by a delinquent gangsta genic. A street tough s'ling that thought life was cheap. Not just anybody could be attacked like was and live to tell the tale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

